# CD/DVD-Laufwerk verhält sich merkwürdig



## Frezl (11. Februar 2006)

Hallo Leuz!

Ich hab schon seit längerer Zeit ein Problem mit meinem CD/DVD-Laufwerk "SONY DVD-ROM DDU 1612". Es wird auf dem Arbeitsplatz als Laufwerk angezeigt und in den Eigenschaften ist es "betriebsbereit". Wenn ich aber eine CD/DVD einlege, wird diese zwar gestartet (Laufwerk probiert sie zu lesen -> es surrt), aber ich kann die Disk nicht öffnen. Beim Doppelklich auf das Laufwerk erscheint die Meldung "Bitte Legen Sie einen Datenträger ins Laufwerk ein".
Ich habe daraus geschlossen, dass die Linse verschmutzt ist und es mit einer Reinigungs-CD versucht -> keine Besserung.

Der Rechner ist ein ALDI-PC (ca. 2-3 Jahre alt) mit WIN-XP SP2. Den Treiber für das Laufwerk und das Motherboard habe ich NICHT erneuert, da der PC in dieser Konfiguration bis jetzt immer problemlos gerabeitet hat. Ich wollte also nichts verschlimmbessern 

Ich hoffe, jemand von euch hat ein patentes Rezept am Start, sonst verzweifel ich hier noch.

Gruß, Frezl


----------



## Silo61 (26. März 2006)

genau dieses problem habe ich auch
ich hab ein DVD laufwerk aber der liest keine CD´s mehr

was ist der grund dazu?


----------



## Alex Duschek (28. März 2006)

Ist jetzt zwar kein super Ratschlag,aber DVD-Laufwerke gibts für unter 20 €


----------

